# Introducing new rescue to our current dog



## EnglishBully (Mar 4, 2017)

We recently rescued a English Bulldog. We have another Bulldog. The rescue said he was friendly with other dogs and he was with ours the first night. The morning after we got him however he started to growl at our dog and now our first dog is growling at the rescue. 

We have been keeping them separate while in the house because of this. When one is out the other is in the cage, and we switch them out. When we go on walks the rescue is ok with our dog. I need tips on how to get them use to each other and need to know how long I should let this go on. If this isn't normal I would rather the rescue be in a home where he's the only dog. I don't want both of them miserable. 

Thanks for any and all help


----------

